# Queenie 8 yrs F Brevard, NC Looks so sad...



## ckposter (May 20, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Brevard, NC | Queenie

Transylvania County Animal Control
Brevard, NC 28712
Contact Person: Connie McNab or Evelyn Bridges
Contact Email:[email protected] or [email protected]

This GSD looks so sad...

This shelter is rescue friendly. They really try hard to help place the dogs. They even send out emails of the urgent lists. 

Queenie was brought to our small shelter as a stray on 01/07/11. We believe she is a full blooded long haired german shepard. She seems to be an older girl; probably about 8 years? She is UTD on all vaccinations and will be fixed / heart worm tested prior to going to an approved rescue / adopter. Queenie is extremely sweet and laid back and gets along great with her foster's dog. If you would like more information about this pet, please contact [email protected] or 828-335-6458 or [email protected] net


Can someone add her pictures? I am computer challenged!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Awww, she is so sad. I wish I could send her a big hug, hope she finds a loving home soon.


----------



## ckposter (May 20, 2008)

Her picture is really heart breaking


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she looks so sad... and old. poor girl. She looks like she's been neglected for a while with that rag tag looking coat. poor baby


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*Here's Her Picture...*

What a grand old girl!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh.My.God. I wish, I wish, I wish I had room! She is soooo pretty and looks so sad and lonely. Somebody PLEASE PLEASE help her!! Pretty, pretty please!!! With sugar and a cherry on top!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Says she is in foster care - could she be moved to non-Urgent?
Bump for sweet Queenie -she looks sad, but my old boy Blue looked like that when you were up close taking a pic....not his favorite thing.....
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Is she in foster care? Does this mean she is safe? I have sent a message to VGSR about her so I need to know.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

The copy says "gets along great with her foster's dog." Plus the photo shows her on a wood floor, doesn't look like something you'd find in a shelter?
_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what a beautiful, sweet face. her pf link is still active.


----------



## Mason05 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bump for Queenie!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

this girl's pf write-up says she is in foster? should she be in non-urgent?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

katieliz said:


> this girl's pf write-up says she is in foster? should she be in non-urgent?


I mentioned this a while back and basically said the same thing. I would think she is safe for now.
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I bet with a good bath she will be absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------

